# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Методическое и практическое пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя!" Евтодьевой А. А.

## aichka

*Уважаемые коллеги, музыкальные руководители детских садов и студий!*
*Предлагаю вашему вниманию методическое и практическое пособие 
"Учимся петь и танцевать, играя!", которое очень поможет вам в вашей практической деятельности научить детей чисто, эмоционально и выразительно петь, с удовольствием и интересом осваивать танцевальные движения, превратить сухое разучивание движений в занимательную игру, весьма существенно пополнить детский репертуар новыми песнями, а также в занимательной форме познакомить детей с музыкальной грамотой.* 

 

*Книга -пособие включает в себя 3 части:*

*1 часть:*




*«Учимся петь, играя!»* *предлагает игровые практические приёмы, позволяющие развить музыкальный слух ребёнка при помощи игровых распевок.
Распевание рассчитано на осознанное озвучивание голосов героев знакомых сказок, предполагающих пение средним и высоким голосом.
Это пение по ролям, разыгрывание театрально- музыкальных этюдов при помощи голоса, мимики и жестов  действенно и качественно улучшает результативность этих игровых упражнений, позволяет детям быстро и успешно освоить технику чистого интонирования, артистизма в пении, способствует развитию как вокальных, так и театральных способностей ребёнка.
Пособие предлагает около 40 таких распевок - сюжетов с красочными иллюстрациями и нотными приложениями.*

*2 часть:*


 

*«Учимся танцевать, играя!»* *позволяет в игровой, занимательной форме, при помощи кукол: мальчиков по имени Шажок и Прыжок и девочки Пружинки усваивать музыкально- ритмические движения по каждой возрастной группе.
Пособие предлагает «Альбом по Стране движений» с подробными комментариями всех обязательных движений по всем группам и песенными приложениями, а также схему усложнения движений от младшей до подготовительной групп.*

*3 часть:*


 


*«Песенный календарь»* *включает в себя расширенный /более 50 песен/ авторский песенный репертуар для музыкальных занятий и детских праздников по темам:
- Осенние мелодии;
- Новый Год;
- Весенние мотивы;
- Выпускной утренник;
- Игровая музыкальная грамота.* 

*Стоимость электронного варианта книги- пособия в 3-х частях - 1500 рублей*
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*
*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*-через карту сбербанка, номер: 4276 1609 8060 0903

- через смс на номер 900, телефон: 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес.*

----------


## aichka

* Дорогие коллеги, музыканты, единомышленники!*
Одним из центральных и самых любимых разделов музыкального занятия  является пение.
Самое трудное в работе этого раздела – *развить  звуковысотный слух,* научить детей чисто петь, верно  интонировать, а без этого песня невозможна, ведь без чисто спетой  мелодии песня превращается в речёвку, скандирование слов под музыку.

Научить детей петь красиво и точно выпевая мелодию можно только при  условии системы занятий и использования продуктивных и эффективных  методических приёмов обучения.
Для чёткого и ясного понимания высоты звуков и их голосового  воспроизведения, для теоретического и слухового распознавания высоких,  средних звуков  и закрепления их на практике голосом,  и существует  раздел *«РАСПЕВАНИЕ»* 
*   Как правило, детям и их наставникам  очень нравится петь.
 А распеваться?*

Ведя диалог с детьми, мы выясняем: может ли спортсмен добиться рекорда,  если он не будет тренироваться?; сможет ли без подготовки лётчик поднять  в небо самолёт?; сможет ли портниха сшить бальное платье, если она не  знает, как вставить нитку в иголку? Конечно, нет. Тогда сможет ли певец  прекрасно исполнить песню, если он этому не учится и не упражняет свой  голос?
     Упражнения для голоса, а именно распевки, не всегда любят и  используют музыканты в своей работе, относясь к ним довольно эпизодично,  ссылаясь на нехватку времени - успеть бы остальное!  Но надо всегда  помнить, что относясь к этим упражнениям халатно, мы платим за это  большую цену – наши дети плохо поют, нечисто интонируют или "поют"  речитативом. 
Всякое явление имеет своё объяснение, свои  причинно – следственные связи.
Всё дело в том, что раздел* "распевание"- это  "белое пятно"  в программе музыкального воспитания детского сада, он  слабо разработан и имеет сравнительно небольшой репертуар.*
 Все мы выросли на "Музыкальном букваре" Н.А.Ветлугиной, и огромное ему  спасибо за эти упражнения. Но время не стоит на месте, и наша творческая  работа подсказывает нам новые пути и подходы в  обучении детей пению,  расширению репертуара и в этом виде деятельности.
  Ведь почему наши дети не любят раздел "распевание"?
 Для них он скучен, неинтересен, монотонен и не всегда понятен.  Диапазон, текст и вокальные позиции распевок довольно однообразны. И как  следствие этого, проходит эта часть музыкального занятия почти  формально, а,  главное, нерезультативно. 
*Но как же наши дети споют большие скачки в  песнях на сексту и даже септиму, если не будут этому обучаться?*
 Есть прекрасные вокальные упражнения, такие как "Птичка и птенчики",  "Качели", "Бубенчики" и т д. Н.А.Ветлугиной, их обязательно надо  продолжать использовать, _но их очень мало,  невозможно, в самом деле, практиковать только их все пять лет пребывания  в детском саду!_
 Как же сделать так, чтобы нашим детям  стало интересно заниматься  распеванием, а значит, и пение стало успешным?  Может быть, задуматься о  том, что мы имеем дело с детьми, а они больше всего на свете любят  играть.
 Так не воспользоваться ли этим и не совместить ли приятное с полезным? 
 Нетрудно придти к выводу, что чем интереснее, нагляднее, занимательней  процесс обучения, тем очевиднее результат.
      Вот почему я придумала *«ИГРОВОЕ  РАСПЕВАНИЕ»*

*ИГРОВОЕ РАСПЕВАНИЕ* включает в себя  два образа, две музыкальные фразы на высокое и  среднее звучание голоса. 
Я взяла знакомые и понятные детям сюжеты, героев сказок или образные  зарисовки, придумала для них лёгкий, понятный текст и мелодию в двух  регистрах: среднем и высоком.
*Наглядность и  образность* этих  картинок  помогает детям озвучивать  данных героев в  разных звуковых  позициях. *Контрастность этих образов*  помогает детям чётко сопоставлять и воспроизводить их голоса и, что  немало важно, *ИГРАТЬ в них.*
   Диапазон этих распевок  намеренно расширен, так как современные  детские песни предлагают нам интересные мелодии и, отнюдь, не в пределах  квинты.
 Поэтому, я считаю, что проходящие низкие и высокие ноты должны  присутствовать и в распевках, иначе как они будут чисто интонироваться в  песнях?
Дети озвучивают эти зарисовки из сказок, совершенно чётко понимая: что  Карабас-Барабас, Великан и сеньор Помидор будут петь именно средним  голосом, а куклы, храбрый портняжка, Золушка и бабочка – только высоким,  и стараются отобразить это голосом, одновременно изображая их в  театральном этюде.

*  Такое игровое распевание  многофункционально:*
1    Благодаря наглядности и игровой ситуации, оно развивает образное  воображение детей, осознанное осмысление детьми правильного выбора  голоса (среднего или высокого) в связи с озвучиванием знакомых  персонажей, т.е  .чистое интонирование.   
2   Формирует самоконтроль, умение анализировать своё пение и  пение  товарищей;
3    Развивает дикцию, артикуляцию, дыхание в пении;
4    Развивает творческие способности детей, формирует навыки  театральной деятельности, так как игровое распевание предполагает  разыгрывание 
ТЕАТРАЛЬНЫХ ЭТЮДОВ   с использованием различной мимики и жестов героев,
 пение по ролям.
           5   Игровое распевание может плавно перейти в музыкальную  игру, танец, повтор и закрепление музыкально- ритмических движений,   музицирование детей /смотри приложение/.

  Игровые распевки могут быть использованы, помимо своего основного  назначения, и в других частях занятия – ещё одно уместное  закрепление  голосом  средних и высоких звуков будет только на пользу, тем более что  это займёт всего полминуты и пройдёт в игровой форме, возможно, с  использованием атрибутов.
    Так, распевка "Дюймовочка и жук" может быть исполнена как  приглашение к парному танцу: в ритме польки или вальса, в зависимости от  изучаемого на данном занятии движения. Танец будет образно обыгран  этюдом: мальчики-жуки пригласят девочек-дюймовочек   на танец, спев свои  мини- партии в разных регистрах.
А распевки  :"Лиса и воробей", "Кот и мышка" и т.д. могут быть  восприняты не как распевки в чистом виде, а как игровые песенки, после  которых начинается подвижная игра в догонялки. Распевки "Грибы", "На  лесной поляне" логически и гармонично перетекут в музицирование и т.д.                                                                                                   Игровое распевание чрезвычайно нравится детям,  так как оно наглядно, понятно ребятам, проходит в игровой форме и, как  показывает опыт, *является весьма результативным в  достижении контрастного интонирования,  которое так  необходимо в ПЕНИИ.*
Дети воспринимают *игровое распевание как  первую из песен* и ждут его с нетерпением. Чередование  распевок и смена иллюстраций только подогревает интерес детей к этому  виду деятельности, делая его занимательным и творческим!
=============
Я подобрала и отредактировала в формате А4 красочные картинки знакомых детям сказок и интересных сюжетов; придумала им стихотворный текст и мелодию в *среднем и высоком* *регистрах.* И теперь дети осознанно озвучивают голоса этих персонажей, одновременно изображая и играя в них, используют мимику, жесты и атрибуты/шапочки/. Подумайте, тут *совершенс**твуются и театральные навыки, и голос, и дыхание, и дикция*. Результаты превосходят все ожидания, т.к. детям *интересно распеваться*.Если вам интереснен этот приём в обучении-   пишите: aichka@yandex.ru  Жду с нетерпением!

----------

Valeksi (01.05.2019)

----------


## aichka

Девочки! Все, кто просил дать несколько примеров игрового распевания из моей книги"Учимся петь и танцевать, играя!(1 часть).Все страницы и иллюстрации в книге размером А4. Всего распевок,а,соответственно и картинок по популярным русским и волшебным сказкам около 40 примеров.
[IMG]http://*********ru/724223.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Anytka-80 (06.04.2017), Olienyka (03.05.2017), Галинка555 (23.08.2016), Людмилkа (09.11.2016), Люстапильда (01.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

Девчонки, поверьте, проверено и перепроверено на практике: чем раньше дети будут пробовать петь высоким голосом, тем лучше, вспомните знаменитую распевку"Птица и птенчики"! Это "чик-чирик" я еще пела в детском саду. Я говорю вам из опыта работы: распевки-"Лиса и воробей", "Кот и мышка", "Колобок", "Маша и медведь" и.т.д. дети в младшей группе поют на раз! А заодно и закрепляют знание любимых сказок. А уж за лисичку-вообще без проблем! Нельзя же быть такими педантами, вы попробуйте и убедитесь- эта несчастная "соль" для них -не проблема.Ну, не берите эту распевку, или измените мелодию лисы... я предлагаю вам принцип в обучении пению: на игровом сюжете развивать звуковысотный слух. Самое главное, что детям это интересно, они воспринимают игровую распевку, как первую из песен, и  часто говорят:"А мы ещё про Золушку не пели..." Я эти картинки к распевкам помещаю в группе в музыкальный уголок, и воспитатель говорит что дети играют с ними с удовольствием, переодеваясь в персонажи и подражая голосам:театрализованная деятельность+ пение!

----------

Valeksi (01.05.2019), Галинка555 (23.08.2016), Лилия60 (25.07.2019)

----------


## belta123

Аллочка!Большое спасибо за книгу!Первое впечатление,такое,что создана она с большой любовью, в её создание вложено много тепла и души.Великолепные цветные иллюстрации,большое преимущество,что они крупные,во весь лист,хорошо будет детям видно,не надо к каждому подходить показывать.Поиграла песенки.Мне очень они понравились, мелодичные,напевные.Самое главное - все незнакомые,новые.Ни сколько не пожалела,что заказала себе эту книгу.Думаю она будет приятным подарком всем, кто работает с детьми (и не обязательно только в детском саду.Многие песенки можно петь и в школе).Теперь надо на занятиях с детьми опробовать,тогда поделюсь впечатлениями.

----------


## Leelya

*aichka*,
 Алла! Получила вашу книгу!!!! Огромное спасибо! Я тоже начала уже использовать распевания! Все очень интересно! СПАСИИИИИИИИБОООООО!!! :Ok:

----------


## Херсон-75

Я в диком восторге! еще не все скачалось, но то что я прослушала - просто и гениально! Очень-очень хочу тоже приобрести ваши издания! Только не говорите, что украинкам это не возможно, не разбивайте мне сердце! Пожалуйста, и мне всего и побольше. С искренним уважением и неменее искренней любовью! Херсон-75!

----------


## fox14

> Алла, низкий поклон за ваш труд! Интереснейшая методика!
> Мы картинки чаще использовали в музыкально-дидактических играх, а вот распевание - это да!
> Но не все распевки подойдут для дошкольников. Например, "Лиса и воробей" - не возьмут дети соль малой октавы, а если транспонировать на три тона вверх, то не возьмут фа второй октавы. Охрана детского голоса - тут уж не поспоришь.


Специально привела цитату своего сообщения с первой страницы этой темы, чтобы сегодня опровергнуть свои слова.
Алла, долго изучала твою книгу. Всё никак не осмеливалась начать по ней работать. 
Но после просмотра твоих занятий по видео я вдруг так осмелела, что сегодня начала с распевки "Лиса и воробей". И что вы думаете, девочки? Мои дети взяли эти низкие нотки!!! А с каким интересом они пели по ролям парами - один ребенок за лису, другой за воробья!!!
Алла, у меня появилась сегодня реальная надежда, что я смогу тоже научить своих детей петь чисто при помощи твоей методики.

Алла, еще я хочу применить твою идею со значками-наградами. Вот только думаю из чего бы мне их сделать, чтобы их было много, так как это должно быть в системе, а не изредка.

----------


## aichka

Леночка! Улыбка не сходит с моего лица! Как мне приятно читать эти строки! Я очень хорошо помню это твоё первое обращение ко мне и уже тогда зауважала тебя за принципиальность и убеждённость, и совершенно не обиделась, просто сразу почувствовала в тебе личность! Как приятно поговорить с коллегой на равных и по существу!
 Если честно, я вообще даю эту распевку малышам на тон выше- 
в "Ре мажоре", ( на видео это слышно), но боялась печатать в книге эту тональность- думала, что будут ругать за превышение диапазона у малышей.( всё-таки "ре" второй октавы, думала- заклюют меня девчонки!) А дети легко берут эту "ре", да ещё сами стали добавлять в конце :"чик-чирик"( на "*ре"2!!!)* Я не боюсь петь с малышами сразу высоко- ведь именно в младшей группе идёт упор на звукоподражание: мышат, цыплят итд. А ещё обрати внимание- как малыши визжат, когда играют в догонялки, радуются или просто балуются, это же "сигнал дельфина"! *Значит, природа позволяет им брать высокие ноты!* Конечно, нельзя этим пользоваться в большом количестве! Фанатизм плох в любом деле! Но смотри, что я  прочитала у одного умного _профессора вокала (цитирую):"Эксперемент в дошкольных учреждениях Москвы показал, что , что качество звуковысотного интонирования тесно связано с использованием голосовых регистров: 1) в фальцетном регистре добиться чистоты интонирования легче, чем в каком-либо другом;
 2) неумение правильно интонировать мелодию даже простой песенки происходит чаще всего из-за использования детьми исключительно грудного механизма голосообразования. 
..  Если учитель сумеет настроить голос такого «гудошника» на фальцетное звучание, то его звуковысотный диапазон резко раздвигается вширь,  и ребенок сразу начинает правильно интонировать, хотя и непривычным для него тоненьким голосом за счет фальцетного режима голосообразования.
 Однако появившееся умение правильно интонировать в фальцетном регистре необходимо еще раз закреплять на последующих занятиях, пока оно не перейдет в навык при любом способе голосообразования"..._
Я когда это прочла, у меня как будто глаза открылись! Значит, я интуитивно всё правильно делаю! Можно спорить и не соглашаться на этот счёт, но я уверена в одном: 
*если в младшем возрасте ребёнок голосом не скользит по этой диапазонной шкале, то научить его потом в старшем- весьма проблематично, если вообще возможно..* Убеждалась в этом сто раз !
Спасибо тебе за эту поднятую тему и за пересмотр своего отношения к ней!
Только истинно мудрый человек может изменить своё мнение и честно сказать об этом! Моё уважение к тебе увеличилось многократно!

Увлеклась... а насчёт поощрительных значков: у меня 5 групп, я обращаюсь через воспитателей к родителям и они ( видя у своих детей
эти значки реально на руках) печатают их сами- кто на работе, кто-дома, ведь сейчас принтеры- не проблема), и у меня этих нарезанных ноток, букв, сердечек, туфелек, книжечек - бесконечный поток от родителей всех групп! Ещё соревнуются- кто красивей символ найдёт в инете - как дети малые...

----------

Лилия60 (25.07.2019)

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Ой,Аллочка,я вас нашла! О ваших распевках,так это отдельный разговор.Я как с ними познакомила своих ребятишек,так мы с трудом стали укладываться во врмени проведения занятия,ребята просто жаждают их исценировать,да я ещё стала на распевочки мультимедийку вводить,так у нас это стало любимым раздельчиком в занятии.Спасибо за вашу работу,а теперь и Лена идейку ещё подбросила,молодцы!

----------

Лилия60 (25.07.2019)

----------


## fox14

Хожу вторую неделю, как шальная... :biggrin: Голова слегка кружится от успеха! 
Занятие, составленное по сюжету распевки "Лиса и воробей", провожу до сих пор... Не одно и то же, конечно, как в конспекте было. Просто оно постоянно обрастает какими-то новыми событиями, которые иногда предлагают сами дети.
В нескольких группах родители хлопали мне на занятии. Такое, у меня, девочки, впервые за всю практику.
Это еще раз говорит о том, что родителей надо не бояться приглашать на занятия. Знаете, какими восторженными взглядами и улыбками они потом провожают при встрече, после посещенных занятий! Это дорогого стОит!
*Дети действительно с огромным интересом, а самое главное с более чистой интонацией стали петь!!! Причем, заметьте, девочки, прошло ведь всего 3 занятия, как я ввела впервые распевание по методике Аллы.*
*Аллочка, вспоминаю тебя каждый день после проведенных занятий! Спасибо тебе еще раз и низкий поклон!!!*

----------


## a_k_gib

*Рецензия на методическое и практическое пособие по обучению дошкольников пению и движению в игровой форме
Часть 2 "Учимся танцевать, играя"*

*Основываясь на педагогическом опыте в работе с детьми, можно отметить, что наиболее трудоёмким и, вместе с тем, интересным является процесс  развития танцевальных способностей дошкольников.

"Появление" методического пособия "Учимся..." А.А. Евтодьевой в поле зрения педагогов-практиков - ЯВЛЕНИЕ, я бы сказала, "СВЫШЕ".

Пособие наполнено любовью к детям и страстным желанием содействовать их гармоничному развитию по законам Красоты, Любви и Добра!

Хочется отметить особенности содержания и организации материала пособия. Каждый раздел начинается с подробных методических указаний для педагогов. Это очень ценно для музыкальных руководителей.

В пособии представлен перечень и схема усложнений музыкально-ритмических движений по всем возрастным группам.

Игровая форма проведения занятия, представленная в пособии вызывает желание самой превратиться в обучаемый объект.

Особо хочу отметить, найденный автором, способ стимулирования интереса дошкольников к музыкально-ритмической деятельности (Волшебная туфелька).
Предложенную автором систему поощрительных знаков, я бы рекомендовала использовать всем педагогам. Так как стимулирующий эффект даст рост познавательной активности детей на музыкальном занятии.

Дидактический материал в виде кукол считаю прекрасной авторской находкой, позволяющей интересно и грамотно подходить к вопросу  разучивания музыкально-ритмических движений.

И наконец, использование в работе "Альбома путешествий в страну движений" по всем возрастным группам является ярким проявлением любви и уважения к маленьким человечкам - нашим детям.

Автор, используя в своей работе яркий, подробный и поэтапный план работы по ознакомлению, развитию и закреплению с детьми музыкально-ритмических движений, добивается исключительной результативности.

Свидетельство тому - прекрасные танцевальные композиции, представленные автором на форуме.
*
*Я благодарю судьбу, которая соединила меня с Аллочкой Евтодьевой!

Успехов тебе, родная!
**
И дальнейших творческих успехов!*

----------


## aichka

*Дорогая Альфия!*

Спасибо вам большое за такую серьёзную и грамотную, продуманную и объективную резенцию! Случилось то, чего я ждала в глубине души так же, как  мнений по песенному вопросу. Я очень рада, что девочки стали применять мои распевки, песни, что дети стали лучше и чище интонировать, для меня это просто-глоток свежего воздуха!
А движения, то есть, 2-я часть пособия, как-то незаметно ушла в тень.
 И вот, наконец, средней части книги - "Учимся танцевать, играя", дал оценку человек, для которого танцевать  -  как дышать!
 Мы все знаем Альфию как прекрасного педагога, хореографа, глубокого теоретика, добросовестного, тонкого и творческого практика, умного и интеллегентного музыканта, поэтому получить похвалу именно от неё - большая честь !
Я бы очень хотела, чтобы игровые приёмы обучения* движениям* стали столь же действенными в работе музыкальных руководителей и давали такую же результативность, как и обучение *пению!* 

P.S.Хотела ответить ещё вчера, на эмоциях, но сервер был постоянно перегружен!

----------


## Вера Чурикова

Алла Анатольевна! Спешу поделиться радостным известием: получила Вашу книгу сегодня. Столько замечательного материала и всё в одной книге - спасибо Вам огромное, распевочки с детьми уже поем, завтра постараюсь начать разучивание песен к выпуску. Я в восторге от всей проделанной Вами работы! Хочу пожелать Вам в дальнейшем творческих находок!

----------


## echeva

Аллочка! Наконец этот волшебный сборник у меня! Жаль, что я познакомилась с тобой,моя хорошая, только в конце года.....Но зато точно знаю, что в следующем году я подкована на все 100%!!!!! Начну внедрять прямо со следующей недели! Как здорово-опять что-то новенькое! И замечательно полезное и нужное!!!!!!
Здоровье тебе, наша трудяжка! Успехов и счастья!

----------


## Tatyana L

Какие воробушки чудесные! Спасибо, Алла Анатольевна!
Теперь все по полочкам :Yes4:

----------

aichka (26.03.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Аллочка,Таня -Tatyana L и Ирина - Vitolda, спасибо вам огромное за создание и  оформление новых, поощрительных значков. Такая форма работы очень нравится ребятам. СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ, ДЕВОЧКИ!!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (26.03.2016)

----------


## elena_p

Алла! Спасибо Вам большое, что Вы делитесь с нами своим уникальным опытом!

----------

aichka (26.03.2016)

----------


## Маковка

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо Вам большое за замечательное пособие! Изучаю и воплощаю в жизнь как в саду так и в вокальной студии, детям очень нравится))

----------

aichka (26.03.2016)

----------


## Tatyana L

Доброе время суток!
Вот, решила новым значком поделиться. Вдруг кому-то пригодится?
С наступающим!!!

----------

aichka (17.12.2015), Дания (18.12.2015)

----------


## Леонушка

Добрый вечер,Алла Анатольевна! Недавно приобрела ваше пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя".Какая Вы кудесница! Какие красивые распевочки, простые по- своему запоминанию! Мои детишки поют их с большим удовольствием в любое время .А как они выражают всё это своей мимикой и движениями!!! Это просто замечательно!Огромное Вам спасибо и творческих успехов!!!

----------

aichka (20.12.2015), Vitolda (20.12.2015)

----------


## galyamul

Алла Анатольевна, огромное спасибо за ваше пособие! Пользуюсь вашими распевками и в садике и в школе. У детей сразу загораются глаза, они мимикой стараются передать характер героев. И спрашивают, а новые когда будем учить? Готовы петь ваши мини сценки бесконечно. Успехов Вам в вашем труде!

----------

aichka (12.01.2016), Vitolda (12.01.2016)

----------


## Zauralochka

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! У меня ребятишки начали чисто интонировать благодаря Вашим распевкам! Спасибо огромное за Вашу работу!

----------

aichka (12.01.2016)

----------


## Ригина

Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна! Получила вашу книгу, но не могла сразу воспользоваться. Завтра наконец-то выхожу с больничного листа и буду пробовать. Очень хочется побыстрее начать, для того чтоб увидеть хоть какие нибудь результаты. Пока не увидела как поют ваши детки, я и не могла представить что такое возможно, думала ТАК могут петь только дети с определенными данными, но у вас поет ВСЯ группа. НЕВЕРОЯТНО. Надеюсь, что благодаря вашему пособию и у нас получится. СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!

----------

aichka (21.03.2016), Vitolda (20.03.2016)

----------


## marine86mm

Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо вам за ваше пособие, очень нравится и мне и детям!

----------

aichka (26.03.2016)

----------


## Olyashka

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна, огромное спасибо за ваше пособие! Я стала использовать ваши распевки и в музыкальной школе на хоре. Детки "гудошники" - запели! Ура! Творческих Вам успехов!!!

----------

aichka (13.06.2016), Vitolda (13.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна, огромное спасибо за ваше пособие! Я стала использовать ваши распевки и в музыкальной школе на хоре. Детки "гудошники" - запели! Ура! Творческих Вам успехов!!!


Ой, как же здорово! Я очень рада, Оля, и за вас, и за ваших ребят!
У меня именно засчёт игровых распевок тоже все дети, даже самые безнадежные- ПОЮТ! :Ok: 

Значит, эта методика верна, и я, и многие- многие музыканты убеждались в этом не раз! :Ok: 

Ваши слова- ещё одно очень приятное подтверждение!  :Tender: 

Спасибо и удачи! :Smile3:

----------

Olyashka (16.06.2016), Vitolda (13.06.2016), Иишка (22.07.2016)

----------


## Иишка

Уважаемая Алла! Давно купила Ваше пособие. Использую его не только в детском саду, но и в музыкальной школе. Спасибо большое за счастье. которое Вы нам подарили!

----------

aichka (22.07.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Меркулова

Я начинающий музыкальный руководитель. Сидела и не знала с чего мне начать и случайно нашла эту сокровищницу. Оплатила и жду с нетерпением книгу на почту. Чувствую,что она должна мне очень помочь в моих начинаниях. О результатах работы обязательно напишу.

----------

aichka (01.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Я начинающий музыкальный руководитель. Сидела и не знала с чего мне начать и случайно нашла эту сокровищницу. Оплатила и жду с нетерпением книгу на почту. Чувствую,что она должна мне очень помочь в моих начинаниях. О результатах работы обязательно напишу.


Спасибо большое, Танечка! Очень приятно ваше доверие! Книга уже у вас на электронной почте! :Taunt: 

Буду очень рада, если все эти игровые приемы- и по пению, и по движениям, помогут вам в работе и понравятся вашим детям, если моя методика сделает обучение более интересным и занимательным! :Ok: 

С нетерпением буду очень ждать вашего отзыва  о результатах! :Tender:

----------


## Anna/Taganrog

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо за то, что Вы есть!!!! Ваше креативность и огромный талант помогут многим поколениям музыкантов, как учеников, так и преподавателей!!! Я познакомилась с Вашим творчеством из видеороликов ютуба, когда искала распевки для детских групп раннего эстетического развития в музыкальной школе. Как только нашла Ваши распевки, то другие ролики уже не смотрела. Так как нашла то, что превзошло мои ожидания!!! Конечно, дальше начались поиски материала. И возникла острая необходимость в пособии "Учимся петь ..."!!! Спасибо, что Вы создали этот методический шедевр!!! Мы теперь на всех уроках будем учить самые замечательные распевки. Что особенно удобно, так это то, что в видео роликах видно как у детей получается, как они реагируют, и даже можно проследить динамику развития и результаты. И перевести на свои группы возможную перспективу. В пособии совершенно потрясающие картинки!!! Я преклоняюсь перед Вашим талантом!!! Вы - гений!!! Дай Вам Бог здоровья, творческих спехов и всего самого лучшего!!!

----------

aichka (03.10.2016), o_e_romanova (17.11.2016), ttanya (23.09.2017), Vitolda (03.10.2016)

----------


## sibiryachka

Аллочка, спасибо, большое за скорость, не прошло и пяти минут, а я уже просматриваю материал, который просто как палочка выручалочка в работе. Конечно у практикующего музыкального руководителя его немало, НО ЗДЕСЬ  все в комплексе. Спасибо еще раз большое!!!!!

----------

aichka (02.11.2016), o_e_romanova (17.11.2016)

----------


## Алена43

Алла Анатольевна! Получила вашу книгу и вот уже две недели восторгаюсь сама и радую своих ребятишек и воспитателей. С самого начала занятия ждут, когда же будем про колобка петь, про лисичку или про репку. Даже малышня (смешанная группа от 2 до 3.5 лет) вовсю старается, поет. Спасибо за ваше пособие!

----------

aichka (02.11.2016), ttanya (23.09.2017), Vitolda (02.11.2016)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Я уже не первый год пользуюсь Вашим пособием. Вспоминаю Вас каждый раз с огромной благодарностью. Недавно прослушивала вебинар по теме ФГОС - что это значит для ежедневной работы музыкального руководителя? Так там говорилось, что прежде всего - это игровая форма во всех видах музыкальной деятельности. Я сразу вспомнила данное пособие и подумала, что наша Алла Анатольевна и без всяких стандартов и законов не то что идёт в ногу со временем, но и намного опережает его :Smile3: . 
Готовясь к новогодним утренникам, снова и снова обратилась к песенному сборнику, который входит в пособие. Как же любят детки "Зимушку хрустальную", "Снежную песенку" и многие другие. А мне всегда приятно, что детки откликаются на такую красоту! Мне самой эти песни кажутся "умными", в них мотив не на трёх нотах и слова не банальные, даже для малышей. Мне приятно, когда дети спрашивают, а что такое "канитель" и т.д. 
Спасибо от нашего детско-взрослого сообщества за Ваше творчество!!!

----------

aichka (24.12.2016), EVGESKA (25.12.2016), marimarigold (24.12.2016), ttanya (24.12.2016), Vitolda (24.12.2016)

----------


## linker_59

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна. Мне можно заказать вашу книгу "Учимся петь...." Реквизиты карты Visa и стоимость пособия не изменились? Заранее благодарна. С уважением, Наталья Эдуардовна.

----------

aichka (30.07.2017)

----------


## aichka

Конечно, можно, Наташа! Реквизиты и стоимость все остались прежними!

Буду рада, если вы убедитесь сами, на примере собственных детей, что игровая методика работает и приносит ощутимые результаты очень и очень скоро! :Victory:

----------

Лилия60 (25.07.2019), Маргошик68 (12.03.2019)

----------


## Rita03

Добрый вечер, уважаемая Алла Анатольевна!
Я просто в восторге от Вашего творчества!!!!!Я  с   огромным  интересом  смотрю все Ваши работы !!! Это просто здорово!
Сил, терпения и творческого вдохновения!!!!!!Спасибо!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

aichka (10.08.2017), ttanya (23.09.2017), Vitolda (10.08.2017)

----------


## aichka

Большое спасибо, Рита! Мне очень и очень приятно!

Надеюсь, что видео моих детей подтверждает, что моя игровая методика обучения эффективна и дает хорошие результаты! :Victory:

----------

Rita03 (11.08.2017), ttanya (23.09.2017), Лилия60 (25.07.2019), Маргошик68 (12.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

Книга- пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя" была выпущена в 2007 году... сейчас 2017... 10 лет прошло с тех пор, как методические игровые приёмы по обучению детей пению и движениям, увидели свет и за эти годы многие музыкальные руководители детских садов, вокальных и танцевальных студий приобрели её.

А сегодня я могу с радостью сообщить, что *готова новая,  дополненная вторая редакция книги- пособия.*

В неё вошли новые методические приемы, наработанные практикой за эти годы, новые ноты, новые игровые распевки с иллюстрациями.
*
Огромное, просто великое СПАСИБО за гигантскую помощь в редакции книги - ИРОЧКЕ БАРИНОВОЙ!

Супер-трудяшке, супер -профессионалу и моему чудесному другу и помощнику во всём!
*

637071_79231nothumb650.jpg

----------

baichik (18.09.2017), Borkova Pavlovo (22.08.2017), EVGESKA (22.08.2017), Irina V (22.08.2017), ttanya (23.09.2017), Vitolda (22.08.2017), буссоница (22.08.2017), ЕленаВасс (29.08.2017), Ильенко Елена (05.12.2018), Лилия60 (25.07.2019), Маргошик68 (12.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Не знаю пособия для нас, музыкальных руководителей, интереснее и полезнее!!! 
Каждому известно, что мы должны учить ребят* ПЕТЬ*, управлять своим голосом! А так же - управлять своим телом - красиво *ТАНЦЕВАТЬ*, постепенно овладев множеством танцевальных движений.

 Но прочитать о том *КАК* это делать - практически негде..

А Аллина книга именно об этом!!! Огромными находками и маленькими секретиками из своего опыта делится *ПРАКТИК*, причем постоянно добивающийся успеха! То есть *ВСЕ* описанные приемы - действенные!

Помогать в работе над редакцией пособия было *ОЧЕНЬ* интересно, а еще крайне полезно для меня - ведь теперь все написанное закрепилось в моей голове!!!
А изменений в книге много! Даже по количеству страниц понятно - было 160, а стало 227.. В каждую часть книги целые разделы добавлены!

Чуть-чуть завидую тем, у кого знакомство с этим *ЧУДОМ* еще впереди! Какая же радость открытия им предстоит!!! После знакомства с Аллиной книгой занятия с ребятами непременно станут насыщеннее, результативнее и интересней!

*СПАСИБО*!!!

----------

aichka (23.08.2017), Borkova Pavlovo (29.08.2017), EVGESKA (23.08.2017), lenik (28.08.2017), SVETLANA M. (25.08.2017), ttanya (23.09.2017), Лилия60 (25.07.2019)

----------


## Оперетта

Алла Анатольевна!!!Спасибо за ваше пособие " Учимся петь и танцевать  играя!", столько нужного и интересного!  В прошлом году приобретала несколько дисков осенних, весенний, "Танцевальную карусель"- очень помогли, так как мало опыта, работаю недолго. 
Дети с удовольствием поют!Я с удовольствием работаю! Спасибо Вам!!!! :Tender:

----------

aichka (29.08.2017), olga kh (29.08.2017), ttanya (23.09.2017), Vitolda (29.08.2017), ЕленаВасс (29.08.2017)

----------


## Axiniy

[QUOTE=aichka;5397812]Книга- пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя" была выпущена в 2007 году... сейчас 2017... 10 лет прошло с тех пор, как методические игровые приёмы по обучению детей пению и движениям, увидели свет и за эти годы многие музыкальные руководители детских садов, вокальных и танцевальных студий приобрели её.

А сегодня я могу с радостью сообщить, что *готова новая,  дополненная вторая редакция книги- пособия.*

В неё вошли новые методические приемы, наработанные практикой за эти годы, новые ноты, новые игровые распевки с иллюстрациями.
[B][SIZE=3][COLOR="#000080"]

Здравствуйте, Алла. Можно купить у Вас эту книгу. Спасибо.

----------


## aichka

> Здравствуйте, Алла. Можно купить у Вас эту книгу


Ну, конечно, можно! 

Познакомиться с подробным содержанием книги, прочитать способы оплаты и мнения коллег об игровой методике можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135350

----------


## tatiana2113.

*aichka*, Добрый день, Алла Анатольевна!Оплатила сегодня, 13.09.17.,в 12.51. за пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя" и осенний диск "Осень - кружевница". Буду очень Вам благодарна за ваш труд!!!

----------

aichka (13.09.2017)

----------


## aichka

Всё отправила, спасибо за доверие, Танечка!

Удачи вам и заинтересованных детских глаз в игровом обучении пению  движениям по моей книге! :Ok:

----------


## EVGESKA

> Книга- пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя" была выпущена в 2007 году... сейчас 2017... 10 лет прошло с тех пор, как методические игровые приёмы по обучению детей пению и движениям, увидели свет и за эти годы многие музыкальные руководители детских садов, вокальных и танцевальных студий приобрели её.
> 
> А сегодня я могу с радостью сообщить, что *готова новая,  дополненная вторая редакция книги- пособия.*
> 
> В неё вошли новые методические приемы, наработанные практикой за эти годы, новые ноты, новые игровые распевки с иллюстрациями.
> *
> Огромное, просто великое СПАСИБО за гигантскую помощь в редакции книги - ИРОЧКЕ БАРИНОВОЙ!
> 
> Супер-трудяшке, супер -профессионалу и моему чудесному другу и помощнику во всём!
> *


Алла Анатольевна, в очередной раз скажу Вам  *Спасибо*  как музыкальный руководитель!
Нужная  книга. И те дополнения, которые появились,а также  новые  распевочки, все  направлено на  работу в нашей образовательной  области "Художественно-эстетическое развитие" модуль "Музыка" , т.е. идет развитие и художественного вкуса и эстетических эмоций...Преемственность в образование устанавливает связь со школой, где в программе , особенно первого класса , должно быть знание сказок, узнавание героев.И обучая пению через такие сказочные образы, с помощью Вашего РАСПЕВАНИЯ проходит для малышей знакомство, для старших дошкольников-закрепление образа  с помощью музыкального восприятия в ИГРОВОЙ форме.
Для себя, перечитывая , вижу как тщательно подобрана и преподнесена теоретическая информация в книге .Кажется, что Вы  затронули все вопросы, возникающие во время обучения. 
Также  спасибо Ирине Бариновой!
Успехов в творчестве!!!

----------

aichka (13.09.2017), ttanya (17.09.2017), Vitolda (14.09.2017), Олюр (23.09.2017)

----------


## baichik

Алла, добрый день. Я из Киева,скажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли мне приобрести ваши сборники песен и пособия? Песенки  - просто волшебные!!

----------


## aichka

> Алла, добрый день. Я из Киева,скажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли мне приобрести ваши сборники песен и пособия? Песенки - просто волшебные!!


Конечно, можно! Буду рада! Вот только как теперь оплачивать с Украины- вам нужно узнать в банках Киева...

----------

Лилия60 (25.07.2019)

----------


## baichik

> Конечно, можно! Буду рада! Вот только как теперь оплачивать с Украины- вам нужно узнать в банках Киева...


Спасибо большое, буду узнавать и как только - сразу напишу Вам!!!

----------


## swetlanahoh

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо огромное за такой замечательный сборник. 
Давно мечтала его приобрести и О, ЧУДО - я обладательница этого сборника! 
Всё так интересно! 
Теперь и мои детки смогут распеваться по новым песенкам, развивая свою интонацию, и всё это именно, играя! 
Они так любят песенки-сравнения, и вообще петь красивые детские песенки! 

А какие красивые иллюстрации к распевочкам! А танцевальные герои - просто чудесны. Спасибо Вам, Алла Анатольевна!

----------

aichka (21.09.2017), ttanya (23.09.2017), Vitolda (21.09.2017)

----------


## tvelen

Алла Анатольевна, добрый день. Очень хочется сказать ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за авторский материал пособия "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя. Я работаю в частном детском саду музыкальным руководителем. Изучив материал пособия, применив на практике некоторый материал из него, я сегодня проводила открытое музыкальное занятие для родителей (наши требовательные родители хотят иметь представление, знать и видеть, чем дети занимаются на занятиях). Мы сегодня действительно пели, играя! Такие сложные понятия как - певческое дыхание, артикуляция, дикция, звуковысотность, в игре дети понимали и увлеченно откликались на упражнения , распевания. Я сама получила большое удовлетворение от такого музыкального занятия. Родители увидели и способности и возможности своих детей. Мои планы: вести индивидуальные занятия для детей по пению и вести хор в детском саду. Алла Анатольевна, порекомендуйте, пожалуйста, какой Ваш материал, еще приобрести. (может видео занятия семинара), посоветуйте. Большое Вам СПАСИБО. Светлана.

----------

aichka (22.09.2017), ttanya (23.09.2017), Vitolda (22.09.2017)

----------


## aichka

Огромное- огромное спасибо, девочки, за добрые слова!

Говоря об игровых приемах в обучении детей не только пению, но и движениям, хочется не только рассказать, но и показать - каким образом это происходит на занятии.

Именно при помощи моих кукол- *Шажка, Прыжка и Пружинки* дети учатся не только делать музыкально-ритмические и танцевальные движения, но и анализировать их состав, понимая- как они строятся и из чего состоят. Я считаю, что это очень важно, чтобы ребёнок анализировал и сам контролировал свои движения и старался сделать их правильно и красиво!

*Итак, цикл "Проще простого"*

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (22.09.2017), galy-a (28.10.2017), Raisa Vayner (27.11.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.03.2019), Treya (29.10.2018), ttanya (23.09.2017), Vitolda (22.09.2017), буссоница (22.09.2017), Зиля 6 (18.07.2019), Лилия60 (25.07.2019)

----------


## aichka



----------

Borkova Pavlovo (22.09.2017), galy-a (28.10.2017), ttanya (23.09.2017), Vitolda (22.09.2017), буссоница (22.09.2017), Лилия60 (25.07.2019)

----------


## aichka



----------

Borkova Pavlovo (22.09.2017), galy-a (28.10.2017), ttanya (26.11.2017), Vitolda (22.09.2017), буссоница (22.09.2017), лариса61 (19.10.2017)

----------


## aichka



----------

Borkova Pavlovo (22.09.2017), galy-a (28.10.2017), ttanya (23.09.2017), Vitolda (22.09.2017), буссоница (22.09.2017), лариса61 (19.10.2017), Олюр (23.09.2017)

----------


## aichka



----------

Borkova Pavlovo (22.09.2017), galy-a (28.10.2017), Treya (29.10.2018), Vitolda (22.09.2017), буссоница (22.09.2017), лариса61 (19.10.2017), Олюр (23.09.2017)

----------


## aichka

Игровой приём "Игра в прятки" из моей книги- пособия - для обучения детей сохранению ровного круга в хороводе.

На видео- *младшая группа* :Ok: 




*Ноты:*  https://yadi.sk/i/sE61TeuL3N9V7b

----------

EVGESKA (23.09.2017), galy-a (28.10.2017), marina111 (24.09.2017), notka75 (22.09.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (22.09.2017), ttanya (23.09.2017), Vitolda (22.09.2017), буссоница (22.09.2017), иришка6262 (22.09.2017), лариса61 (19.10.2017), марина гайворонская (25.09.2017), Олюр (23.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (17.10.2017)

----------


## jkmuif

Уважаемая, Алла Анатольевна, привет вам с Украины! Этим летом гостила у брата в России и приобрела ваш сборник по ин-ту. Хочу Вам выразить свою благодарность за эту поистенне настольную книгу для музработников.Как здорово, что она у меня есть и спасибо за ваш труд и творения для деток.

----------

aichka (16.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

> Уважаемая, Алла Анатольевна, привет вам с Украины! Этим летом гостила у брата в России и приобрела ваш сборник по ин-ту. Хочу Вам выразить свою благодарность за эту поистенне настольную книгу для музработников.Как здорово, что она у меня есть и спасибо за ваш труд и творения для деток.


Огромное спасибо, Олечка! Мне безумно приятно, что музыканты с Украины, из Киева интересуются моей методикой и находят способы приобрести и книгу, и диски!

Это, на самом деле , ооочень приятно, и большая честь для меня!

Моя книга пользуется спросом во многих странах- от Америки - до Израиля, вот вчера прибрели её ещё и в Испанию и Словакию, приятно невероятно!

Но близкая сердцу Украина дорога особенно! Спасибо вам большущее!

Статья о моём игровомм распевании печаталась в украинском журнале "Музыкальный руководитель"

https://yadi.sk/i/p7LUPJI1xeHmG 

но это только статья, а теперь у вас есть вся книга, с подробным перечнем всех моих игровых приемов - и по пению, и по движениям, и я буду очень рада, если книга поможет вам учить детей с интересом и для себя, и для них, и, главное,- получать результаты!

Удачи!!!

----------

EVGESKA (17.10.2017), Vitolda (16.10.2017)

----------


## ТаняТанечкаТанюша

Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна! Пишу Вам из Казахстана. Восхищена и удивлена отзывами коллег о Вашем творчестве и сборнике. Очень хотела бы познакомиться со сборником поближе. Как это можно сделать? Возможно ли его приобрести в Казахстан. Если Вас не затруднит, укажите  - сборник обучению пению и танцевальным движениям один или их несколько? Спасибо!

----------


## aichka

Таня, спасибо за вопрос! Все, кто работает по моим игровым приемам- и у нас  в стране- и за рубежом - видят результат на детях практически с первого занятия!  

Игровые приемы обучения интересны детям и музыкальным руководителям!

Книга одна, состоит из трех частей: она включает в себя игровые приемы и по пению и по движениям, а также ноты песен. 

Девочки из Казахстана приобретают книгу или диски или через Яндекс. деньги, или через сбербанк по системе "колибри", если вас заинтересуют подробности- пишите в личку!

----------

Лилия60 (25.07.2019), Цветусик (27.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

Блок "Слушание- распевание- пение" по моей игровой методике -младшая группа

----------

Jaga (16.07.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (26.11.2017), ttanya (26.11.2017), Vitolda (26.11.2017), Алусик (11.08.2019), буссоница (27.11.2017), Лилия60 (25.07.2019), Цветусик (27.07.2019)

----------


## aichka



----------

Tatiana-Lev12 (26.11.2017), ttanya (26.11.2017), Vitolda (26.11.2017), Алусик (11.08.2019), буссоница (27.11.2017), говорушка (10.08.2019), Лилия60 (25.07.2019)

----------


## aichka



----------

Tatiana-Lev12 (26.11.2017), ttanya (26.11.2017), Vitolda (26.11.2017), Алусик (11.08.2019), буссоница (27.11.2017), Лилия60 (25.07.2019)

----------


## aichka



----------

Jaga (16.07.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (26.11.2017), ttanya (26.11.2017), Vitolda (26.11.2017), Алусик (11.08.2019), буссоница (27.11.2017), говорушка (10.08.2019), Лилия60 (25.07.2019), Олюр (21.06.2018), Ярик (07.11.2018)

----------


## aichka



----------

Raisa Vayner (27.11.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (26.11.2017), ttanya (26.11.2017), Vitolda (26.11.2017), Алусик (11.08.2019), буссоница (27.11.2017), Грезельда (31.03.2019), Лилия60 (25.07.2019), Олюр (21.06.2018)

----------


## aichka



----------

Raisa Vayner (03.12.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (26.11.2017), ttanya (26.11.2017), Vitolda (26.11.2017), Алусик (11.08.2019), буссоница (27.11.2017), Грезельда (31.03.2019), Лилия60 (25.07.2019), Олюр (21.06.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Алла, с таким вниманием посмотрела твои наработки. Разнообразные приемы, сравнения. Дети получают радость от твоих занятий. Я каждый раз смотрю и вижу что-то новое. Из твоего поля зрения не проходит ни один ребенок. Я и то смотрела с открытым ртом. Для меня это урок - практикум. Спасибо. Дети тебя слышат, отзываются на твои задания, обожают. Не вольно хочется стать участником твоего действа. СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------

aichka (26.11.2017), Vitolda (26.11.2017), Олюр (21.06.2018)

----------


## aichka

*Игровое распевание "Золушка и мачеха"*

----------

EVGESKA (01.08.2019), ttanya (02.04.2019), Vitolda (29.11.2018), Алусик (11.08.2019), буссоница (21.06.2018), Лилия60 (25.07.2019), люся (21.06.2018), Олюр (21.06.2018), сонейко (31.03.2019)

----------


## linker_59

Ура! Теперь и у меня есть книга Аллы Анатольевны. Спасибо, Алла Анатольевна. Сколько же в ней интересного. А песенки какие добрые и теплые! Теперь и наши детки будут заниматься по вашей методике. Как все доступно и понятно.

----------

aichka (31.03.2019), EVGESKA (01.04.2019), ttanya (02.04.2019), Vitolda (31.03.2019), сонейко (31.03.2019)

----------


## Светик-Светлана

Наконец то и я приобрела пособие Аллы Анатольевны! Большое спасибо, Алла Анатольевна, за такую книгу, все написано простым и доступным языком, песенки-распевки интересные! хорошие и красивые иллюстрации, будем с детьми заниматься по Вашей методике! :Ok:

----------

aichka (25.07.2019), ttanya (27.07.2019), Vitolda (26.07.2019), Цветусик (27.07.2019)

----------


## Музаири

Дорогая, милая Аллочка!
С Днем Рождения!
Слов нет, на сколько гениально твоё творчество!
Спасибо!Алла 14.04.20.gif
Нажми! Картинка заиграет!

----------

aichka (30.09.2020), алена-09 (14.04.2020)

----------


## Евгешенька

Ураааа!!!!Моему счастью нет предела, а мои дети теперь бегут на музыкальное занятие!!!! Алла Анатольевна, тысячное Вам спасибо, за то,что в начале моего пути мне Бог послал такого Маэстро!!!! Это просто то, что я искала, спрашивала, и только Ваше пособие все разложило мне по полочкам!!! Я начинающий педагог, 9 лет проработала в банке с клиентами, но всю жизнь мечтала быть музыкальной феей!!! Именно Ваше пособие превратило меня в эту фею, которую дети хотят видеть каждый день!!!!)))))

----------

aichka (30.09.2020), olga kh (02.10.2020), Vitolda (30.09.2020), Добронрава (30.09.2020)

----------


## fiesta

Хочу приобрести книгу. Все будет в электронном виде и картинки и ноты? Т.е можно распечатать самим все?

----------

aichka (06.10.2020)

----------


## aichka

Да, Света, конечно, вы можете  распечатать то, что нужно показать детям - книга в формате PDF, цветные иллюстрации в книге размером А4, ноты, естественно, прикладываются к распевкам. 
Вы можете предварительно посмотреть видео- как я занимаюсь игровым распеванием с детьми по своему пособию:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis..._jpu2EKgTFogqI

----------

Vitolda (06.10.2020), буссоница (06.10.2020)

----------


## iriska

Здравствуйте, как приобрести книгу?

----------

aichka (15.02.2021)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, на первой странице темы вы можете прочитать подробнее о содержании и реквизитах, и далее- мнения коллег и комментарии. Книга высылается в электронном виде
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135350

----------

iriska (16.02.2021)

----------


## t.scripnichenko

Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна. Мечтаю приобрести данное пособие. Живу и работаю в Украине...

----------


## aichka

Таня, ответила вам в личку

----------

